# Non-purring cat??



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

Cookie was a tiny homeless kitten at 2 weeks old that my neighbor took it and cared for. When he was 4 months old, I took him.

Cookie has always been rather stingy with his purrs, only purring when everything was just right. 

But I don't think he's purred once in the last 2 months. Do you think he's unhappy with life here? Or are some cats just not purr machines? He's not a touchy-feely cat... just feed me and leave me alone! 

He wants to be outside more and we're always foiling his attempts to make it out the door. Once in awhile he's successful, but we always get him and bring him back inside again. Do you suppose he's in a constant state of "ticked off" because of that?

I love cats that purr and i just wish he'd do more of it! Ellie on the other hand, purrs even when someone THINKS about her!! LOL And loves to be held and cuddled, all the good stuff.

Any insight?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Some cats just aren't purr machines. And as cats purr for many different reasons, we really don't know exactly what starts a particular cat's purr-motor. I don't think he's "ticked off." Just keep giving him as much affection as he'll take _but no more_ and I think you'll be pleasantly surprised as he matures.


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

one of my cats only purrs when he is kneading my hair..other than that, no purring at all!!!


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

A friend of mine has a persian cat from the shelter. Her cat hasn't purred one in the 7 years she has her. But she can tell by looking at the cat that she's happy!


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Our cat Chester couldn't purr after he was 15 or so. But he made it very obvious anyway when he was happy. 8)


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Several of my cats don't purr........out loud. Only by holding them and feeling them around the middle, only then am I able to detect the distinct rumbling of a "silent" purr.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

I was just in the kitchen and Lady was lying on the table. I sat down and was stroking her head and ears. I put my hand on her side and she was purring a mile a minute (without making a sound).


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

First off, Cookie is just a cutie. 

I've got one that doesn't purr either. I've never heard or felt him purr. The only time he even looks happy is when you rub the sides of his neck. He's never purred and if he started I'd have a heart attack &/or take him to the vet to see why he'd started purring. I wish he'd purr, but I've got 4 others that make up for i t.


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

My cat happens to be a Purr Machine. All I need to do is be in the same room as he is, and he'll watch me and purr loudly.

I've had other cats, though, who hardly ever purred at all. It just seems to be a tendency that some cats have, and other cats lack. The non-purring critters aren't any less affectionate than the ones who make all that wonderful, comforting noise.


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

murried2 said:


> First off, Cookie is just a cutie.
> 
> I've got one that doesn't purr either. I've never heard or felt him purr. The only time he even looks happy is when you rub the sides of his neck. He's never purred and if he started I'd have a heart attack &/or take him to the vet to see why he'd started purring. I wish he'd purr, but I've got 4 others that make up for i t.


That makes me feel much better. I never feel Cookie purr either. Ellie is a regular purr box, I love it! Cookie smiles when I scratch his cheeks, but that's the only way he ever shows his happiness. 

BTW, thanks for the compliment... he's a sweetie. 8)


----------



## MeowN (May 19, 2006)

My donny has to strain to purr out loud, and then it sounds grumbly and soft like he's really straining to purr. I have only heard him twice, and my husband heard him once. We got him as a kitten,and after a month we looked at each other and were like, have you ever heard him purr??? No! ME either! I thought it was strange, but he seemed healthy otherwise, and we were tight on cash and my hubby said he was fine and it wasn't necessary to take him to the vet. He is fine, and we have learned to love him just the same! I do love the purring though. It is one of the great joys of owning a cat! My other cat purrs, so I get my fix with her! 

Carissa


----------

